# How Do You Bathe A Dog That Runs Away?!



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

When my Chihuahua hears water runing,he runs himself. One time, I got my dog and tried to cover his eyes,and ears, with a bandana so he wouldn't see or hear the water.But he ripped it of and ran for his life!I caught him and quickly closed the bathroom door and put him in the tub.But since I didn't closed the door well,, he jumped out of the tub and headed for the door!I try and try to bathe him but he's to fast to catch! Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Whitney (Jul 12, 2006)

Try running the water for the bath while he is outside, so that he can't hear the water. Then, calmly bring him inside. Make sure that you have the towels and his shampoo ready for him where ever you bath him. Try to remain calm, and talk softly to him. A lot of dogs just hate to get wet... and the sound of the rushing water, then being chased around makes everything just that much worse. Try not to pour water over his head, and make sure that it's not too deep. If you have a rubber bath mat, that also may be a good idea. My dogs hate the slippery floor of our bath tub. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I totally agree with what you said, Whitney. My Jack Russell was just like that and she jumped out 16 times and then we were able to finish her bath. I always try to make it as pleasent as possible and to give them a massage every time I do the soap (she loves that). So just make sure you are calm and try to keep the dog calm and just make it as fun as possible for both of you.


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

where i live there is a store called pets smart, they have something made just for that prob. If i can remember right it is like a harnes that has two lead lines that stick to both sides of the tub so you can bath them with out them running off.


----------



## Cbaker (Sep 8, 2006)

I just held my dog there, and didnt let him go. Now they are fine like 3-4 baths later.


----------



## JadeRyanKelly526 (Oct 24, 2006)

Some dogs just hate bathing. I used to bathe the shelter dogs and it was different with all of them. Chihuahuas are very hard to bathe though! None of the chi's that I bathed like it so I was just very calm, didn't turn on the water. I would let them just get kind of comfortable with the bath itself without the water. 

I think it takes some getting used to it, but some dogs will never like it. Good luck!


----------

